# Official Bulls @ Pacers. Monday March 22, 2004. 6pm cst. FSMW,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Predictions.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Go Bulls!  (wouldn't that be amazing if they won this one??)

bulls 88
pacers 82


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't think the Bulls will win, but in a last ditch despardo move to get back in the running for the ribs, I will say:

Bulls 90
Pacers 86

Its about as likely as Bin Laden volentarily surrenduring, but I've got to give it a shot . . .


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Back to earth:

Pacers 88
Bulls 81

JO 22, 13


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I have no clue where I am in the ribs contest, but I'm sure I'm out of it after this past weekend. Regardless, I've got to go witht he obvious pick here.

Pacers 93
Bulls 80


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

pacers 101
bulls 83

hinrich 7pts, 9a, 5rebs 3/15 fg, 1/7 3ptfg
crawford 22pts, 4a, 4rebs 8/18 fg, 3/8 3ptfg


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Pacers 88

Bulls 75


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 93
Pacers - 91


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Pacer -- 94
The Bull -- 93


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i don't think we are going to win 3 in a row. no way.
maybe next year but not this saison.

pacer 95
bulls 83


o'neil 25/12
artest 20/6/4

hinrich 20/15
crawford 11/6 (after every good game a bad one follows)
curry 32/15
chandler 10/12


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 81
Pacers 80


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Teams that play physcial ball absolutely OWN us cuz we are SOFFFT. No way r we winning tonight.

Pacers 97
Bulls 79


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so the question is will we win three in a row :laugh: or will the pacers lose three in a row  hmmmmm....

*pacers 93
bulls 90 *

a good game but not enough when it comes down to it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

im out of the race for this month

Indy 124
Bulls 72

Back to reality


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers 101
Who cares 79


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Pacers - 95
Bulls - 85


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers 101
Bulls 95

no 3 game winning streak since Dec. 2002

We'll win the final Pacers-Bulls matchup (last game of the season)


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls 95
Pacers 94


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pacers 92 
Bulls 84


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pacers - 90
Bulls - 81


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Pacers 100
Bulls 89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls lose 105-90


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Pacers 103
Bulls 87


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers 98
Bulls 82

EC 20


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BULLS (TOROS)---80

PACERS(PACIFICADORES)---91


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Curry gets eaten up inside tonight, I believe. He has been facing weak frontcourts. Bulls lose 107-84


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Hopefully the bulls play well tonight I wouldn't mind seeing a pacer loss


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Crazy Ronnie takes out Linton.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Our bigs*

Eddy 1-7 in 5 minutes, 2 turnovers.
Tyson 2 fouls in 3 minutes.
Enough said.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Barring Jamal, everybody was just GARBAGE in that qtr. Especially EC and Kirk. Kirk's shooting has been horrendous for a while now....we'll be out of this by halftime if he doesn't step up scoring wise.

Pacers 29
Bulls 18


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich sure looked like an nbdl player in the 1st quarter. 0-2 fg, 0-2 3ptfg and 2 TOs. he was getting schooled by jamal tinsley. :sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They're roughing up Eddy but he's showing some good mental toughness by coming back just as tough. 10 pts on 3-12 shooting now.

Refs r screwing us big time from tipoff in this one.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jermaine Oneal hurt his knee and he's down. Looked like he hyperextended it.
29-20 Pacers


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We can't score in this 2nd qtr, yet Skiles seems perfectly fine with a lineup of Curry, Chandler/Shirley, Dupree, Gill and Pargo on the court


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Gill needs to be cut after this season. The guy is garbage.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

It's time for Skiles to get Kirk and Jamal back in this game.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I cannot believe that only 2 pts have been scored for almost 4 minutes into the 2nd quarter, Indiana fans are getting there money's worth on this game.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The bulls might break 60 but 70 is going to be tough tonite.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls are on a 6-0 run, 33-26 Pacers.

Hinrich just made a slick pass to Curry.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Well come on now.

It is, after all, 8 against 5.

This officiating is absolutely sickening.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wow! what a substitution response from Skiles LOL


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> wow! what a substitution response from Skiles LOL


Agreed, that was hilarious, :laugh:

(9:50) [CHI] Hinrich Substitution replaced by Shirley 
(9:50) [CHI] Crawford Substitution replaced by Pargo 
(9:50) [CHI] Curry Substitution replaced by Williams 
(9:50) [CHI] Davis Substitution replaced by Chandler 
(9:50) [CHI] Johnson Substitution replaced by Dupree


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

this is one of those...ehhhh we suck and we always will suck moments that return us to our rightful place of suckiness


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

You mean we arent making the playoffs? lol

I wasnt shocked that Skiles did the mass subsitution. Especially after jamal was arguing about his TO and jogging back on D while Reggie Miller got a baseball pass for a layup+1.

This game is just a reminder how sad we are.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Teams that play physcial ball absolutely OWN us cuz we are SOFFFT. No way r we winning tonight.
> 
> Pacers 97
> Bulls 79


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I actually thought Skiles shouldve gotten himself tossed from this game .It seems that these refs got the memo from the league office saying dont allow the Bulls to ruin the pacers bid for home court against the west.

Eddy got hacked on his first 4 touches of the game and then Artest throws a flagrant and after that EVERY call goes for the Pacers .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson fouls out and...


OMG it's EDDIE ROBINSON people.





:laugh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

E-Gone's like......hey i thought i wasn't going to have to play anymore, my ankles are untaped and i'm not wearing a jockstrap.
How did i get in THIS game?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> tyson fouls out and...
> 
> 
> ...


ERob can do more on the floor for us than Pargo, Shirley, and Dupree combined.

Pargo can't even stay with Anthony Johnson, Shirley just sucks, and Dupree I can't stand watching that guy play...


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah.

Too bad E-Rob is a piece of crap.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

at least we're showing effort


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> Yeah.
> 
> Too bad E-Rob is a piece of crap.


Well what are Linton, Dupree, Shirley, and Pargo?

Pieces to the puzzle?

Some of you guys let your personal BS cloud the facts, fact is whether you like or dislike ERob he's the best player we have at the 3 position, and when given the PT he produces.

The real pieces of garbage on this team can be put out there for 40 mins and they wouldn't do ****.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> at least we're showing effort


Please.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

i think tonite we found our point guard, jannero pargo.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Pacers burn a valuable timout!! waahhoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> i think tonite we found our point guard, jannero pargo.


Pargo sucks, ya he's getting a couple buckets in garbage time and we're down 20, who cares...

When the game was still a game (somewhat) Anthony Johnson was doing whatever he wanted to with Pargo.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Pargo sucks, ya he's getting a couple buckets in garbage time and we're down 20, who cares...
> ...


well, at least he's not turning it over and shooting at a 50% clip from the field.


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

can somebody please explain to me why mr. hinrich's shooting has been terrible as of late?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> can somebody please explain to me why mr. hinrich's shooting has been terrible as of late?


i think he's worn out. Probably has hit the wall weeks ago


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I watched a total of 15 seconds of tonight's game. This was enough to see a lineup of Pargo (when did we sign him?), Shirley (I thought he was going to be released when his 10 day contract was up?), Dupree, Linton, and someone I couldn't identify. We were down by 20+ points. I saw Shirley throw up a side-armed hook shot of some sort and immediately turned the station. Yuck!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All hopes of a 3-game winning streak are dashed to the ground.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HinrichFan12</b>!
> can somebody please explain to me why mr. hinrich's shooting has been terrible as of late?


lately? hinrich has been shooting horribly all year long.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> All hopes of a 3-game winning streak are dashed to the ground.


lol

we haven't had one in over 2 years, i thought this was going to be the one:sour: 


PS these games threads are getting shorter and shorter


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.

Bulls outshot Indy .431 to .397. They out rebounded them 41-39. They had 15 blocked shots. Artest goes 4-13 with 5 TO. O'Neal goes 2-7 with just 4 points.

And the Bulls lose by 24.

We _really_ know how to lose.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I have absolutely NO PROBLEM with Skiles lineup tonight. I would rather watch guys that play with a little fire, instead of watching the piss poor effort our "stars" were putting forth.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Bulls outshot Indy .431 to .397. They out rebounded them 41-39. They had 15 blocked shots. Artest goes 4-13 with 5 TO. O'Neal goes 2-7 with just 4 points.
> ...


'

They weren't scoring, their star is out, and Skiles has the little rascals on the floor...

He took out the starters less than 2 mins into the 3rd quarter and left them out the rest of the game...

I have no clue what he's doing, but it wasn't trying to win the game.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Bulls outshot Indy .431 to .397. They out rebounded them 41-39. They had 15 blocked shots. Artest goes 4-13 with 5 TO. O'Neal goes 2-7 with just 4 points.
> ...


Well, we were very aggressive in getting to the line, and we shot almost perfectly from there. Also the Bulls had nine more turnovers than we did.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> '
> 
> I have no clue what he's doing, but it wasn't trying to win the game.


neither were the starters


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> I have absolutely NO PROBLEM with Skiles lineup tonight. I would rather watch guys that play with a little fire, instead of watching the piss poor effort our "stars" were putting forth.


We lost by what 24?

We we're never in the game...

Most of the game it was the Guam Rec League All-Stars out there together...

If that's what you want to see, I sure as hell hope Pax isn't trying to appease fans like you.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, we were very aggressive in getting to the line, and we shot almost perfectly from there. Also the Bulls had nine more turnovers than we did.


You guys are just better than we are, who gives a damn what the #s are, we just flippin suck...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

arenas. in this day and age there must be an internet message board rage aholics group for you to attend.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i was looking at the stat sheet, and was surprised at 1 thing

Linton Johnson played 26 minutes
Dupree played 33
Pargo 28
Shirley 26
Hinrich played 20

did Kirk get hurt or sumthin, or was he just struggling??????


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i was looking at the stat sheet, and was surprised at 1 thing
> 
> Linton Johnson played 26 minutes
> ...


No, the Bulls were just trying to lose. I'm not kidding. I watched the first quarter and a half. The Bulls were down from the start, but fell out of contention when they went for their developmental all-world team for almost the entire second...**** this organization.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The only thing i've learned abt this team the past two months is that our coach prefers playing hardworking scrubs who will never go anywhere in this league over Ws. Our starters make a couple of mistakes.......boom, they get benched. Scrubs who don't have a range beyond 10 feet will shoot 3pters all day long and they'll still stay on the floor all night long. Y? Cuz they play hard. Thats all that matters. Playing like there is no tomorrow and then losing by 30 pts. No shame in that as long as u play hard!!  

We're run by absolute morons. Unless a magical trade, Bulls fans have NOTHING to look forward to next year. JC, EC, and even Kirk will be replaced by NBDLers by midseason. Fu(k talent; it's all abt the right attiude and work ethic. This franchise knows how to find those guyz pretty well.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shinky</b>!
> I have absolutely NO PROBLEM with Skiles lineup tonight. I would rather watch guys that play with a little fire, instead of watching the piss poor effort our "stars" were putting forth.


 It takes talent + hard work to win in this league. So far, Pax (and Skiles) has run off talentented bums and replaced them with hard working grinders. While you personally might prefer the latter to the former, this is not a formula for success.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> arenas. in this day and age there must be an internet message board rage aholics group for you to attend.


Well that would leave this board for all the psychophants who think its OK for our francise to intentionally tank it for six years. Listen, Fleetwood, I think you're a great poster and am glad you're aboard. But, now is not the time to take pot-shots at people who are frustrated by management's gross incompetence and that fact that Philo is still probably going to be able to sell his 100 seats for $150.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. what the hell happened in this game?
Even last year when Cleveland was tanking for Lebron James, i don't think they were ever this obvious in trying to lose. I mean, they still played Ricky Davis and Darius Miles. They didn't search for minutes for NBDL product.

I don't think the Bulls should be allowed to do this honestly. The league should fine the organization for hurting the integrity of the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Future:

agreed, I jetted school so I could catch that quarter and a half and I feel jobbed. I'm going to write a letter to the NBA tonight asking for some league pass money back.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wow. what the hell happened in this game?
> Even last year when Cleveland was tanking for Lebron James, i don't think they were ever this obvious in trying to lose. I mean, they still played Ricky Davis and Darius Miles. They didn't search for minutes for NBDL product.
> 
> I don't think the Bulls should be allowed to do this honestly. The league should fine the organization for hurting the integrity of the game.


i am inclined to agree. 

man, the pacers announcers were _highly entertained_ by the "product" the bulls had out on the floor tonight. and not in a good way.

this game wasn't about the players or the "stars" vs. the minor leaguers. no. this game was all about skiles' ego. and not in a good way, either.

thank god there are only eleven games left.



:whatever: :clown:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Well that would leave this board for all the psychophants who think its OK for our francise to intentionally tank it for six years. Listen, Fleetwood, I think you're a great poster and am glad you're aboard. But, now is not the time to take pot-shots at people who are frustrated by management's gross incompetence and that fact that Philo is still probably going to be able to sell his 100 seats for $150.


i'm certainly glad yer glad

if somebody doesn't want to pay for "talented" players lollygagging around, i don't blame them. In fact, if you don't want to see Paul Shirley I don't blame you either. Personally, i don't understand wht you would rather see The "talent" lose by 20 or the "scrubs" lose by 20. They all sound like scrubs to me.
You should be happy that the team is trying to straighten the "talent" out, instead of just wishing for things to be OK just by rolling them out

I think youall are angry at the wrong things. Be angry that the team losses, not the lineup, because either way, they lose.

This nonsense about Skiles wants Dupree over wins is ridiculous. Whoever says that sounds silly.

They want the real ballers The ones that are talented and motivated and smart. The fact that some of you would care to see anything else at all is looneytoons. At least recognize that if the Bulls can't win today, They might tommorow if they have the right attitude and new players, or old ones that change their ways.

I wouldn't pay to see Eddy go to the bathroom, or Jamal brush his teeth. Apparently, some of you would (because you just want to SEE them out there no matter what they are doing. They could be playing the violin for all you guys care LOL). 

Or some of you care care if you are watching Jamal brush his teeth instead of Dupree killing himself to wash his face. Just as long as you "see Jamal" 

Its all the same to me.
I don't care to see ANY of them if they aren't doing anything special. Why do you care?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> It takes talent + hard work to win in this league. So far, Pax (and Skiles) has run off talentented bums and replaced them with hard working grinders. While you personally might prefer the latter to the former, this is not a formula for success.


thats what has happened, but thats not Pax and Skiles formula for sucess. 

thats just the current state of things. They are working on it, i don't know why people think this is what they wanted to happen.

I'll say it again...its a long term process of change, and they aren't trying for the hardest working team with no talent. Think about how crazy that sounds...but thats what you imply 797

and as far as tonight, they were getting beat, and Skiles maybe was sick of them and may be trying to save them for the Nets. It was a lost cause tonight. Plus the mantra of playing hard and smart is here to stay. Guys with great tatoos and no heart or focus sit. No matter the salary, or who drives the most expensive car.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> and as far as tonight, they were getting beat, and Skiles maybe was sick of them and may be trying to save them for the Nets.


Get serious, save them for the Nets?

We're not in a playoff race, I rather go out there and lose with KH, JC, ERob, TC, and EC than lose with Pargo, Dupree, Linton, Shirley, and whoever else you decide to throw out there with them, JYD?

If I were coach that's what I would have been doing since the all-star break, we know gives us the best chance to win and it's always been those guys...

Ya they have their bad games, sometimes you need to take them out a minute let them regroup, but constantly working with them, teaching them, even saying sometimes look you go out there and play ball, if you lose by 30, you can go home with the fact that you got your asses handed to you, that's how you learn, not sitting on the bench watching guys you know don't give you (the team) the best chance to win.

The Guam All-Stars no matter how long they stay in the gym, no matter how many Mikan drills they complete, and no matter how many ball racks they dive into will NEVER give us that chance.

People aren't buying tickets to games, choosing to watch the games instead of writing term papers, turning on their radios, paying for league pass is doing so to see those sorry *** guys put forth "effort" in a 20 pt. loss.

I can't believe you would ever say anything about guys being saved when the season is over in what, 15 games? 

No more basketball for these guys until next Fall, if you want to save them, let's put Kirk, Eddy, and Jamal on IR right now.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> thats what has happened, but thats not Pax and Skiles formula for sucess.
> 
> ...


This summer will be the watershed.... 

I expect us to lose Chandler, Crawford and Fizer and get back one solid swing player.... at best.

I expect to have even more grinders and pluggers on the roster next year. With equally poor results.

Here is hoping that Pax proves me wrong...


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The Guam All-Stars no matter how long they stay in the gym, no matter how many Mikan drills they complete, and no matter how many ball racks they dive into will NEVER give us that chance.


FYI, I go to Guam twice a year (business trip). I've only seen people playing basketball at the park across from the Enron power station. 

The Bulls would absolutely dominate there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know what a classy GM would do? He would take the time to write a letter or give an interview and tell us all what the hell is going on with this team. Give us some hope. Show some leadership and direction for this organization instead of giving us this subpar product with no adequate hope for the future.

I want to hear a plan damnit. We're all die-hards here. All we need is something to hold onto as fans. But when you put out a lineup of Shirley, Dupree, Pargo etc...(how sad is it if you are an etc... to that lineup?) you are demoralizing the fanbase even further.

The Bulls drafted these guys. They told us they were going to be good. So go down with guns firing. What's going on now is truly embarrassing. I've never been more embarrasssed to be a fan of a proffessional sports team than I have this last half of the season. Is it so much to ask for Paxson to try and give something back to the fans right now in this dark time? Look at the attendence? Look at the traffic on this board. Bulls fans are the best pro basketball fans in the world, but there's only so many times we can be slapped in the face. How about this organization start doing something for its fans now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Missed the game and good thing I did. I'm going to catch the repeat of this game tommorow at noon. probably around 1:40 PM (CT) I'll start watching to see Skiles comments and not the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i feel even if u want a high pick, you should at least still develop your young players and have them play together. Playing Hinrich, Curry, Chandler and Crawford you still probably wouldnt win on the floor, but it would be good for thr future because these 4 need the playing experience together. I dont get what Skiles did here


----------

